# !!! Advanced feedback form !!!



## krates (Nov 21, 2007)

_Ok guys and girls you have completed your site and want others to review it what do you need just 1 thing a feedback form here is one i have made using php this contact form is the simplest one you can ever get:_

*Features *
Take information from the user and send the mail to your email address
Send the email to the person who has given you the feedback
Easy integration
Help is provided
_*Download the form script here*_

 You just have to find in the script

_*$adminmail=”someone@someone.com”; *

_  Replace

_* someone@someone.com  with your email adress*_

 now find

_*  $maal=”Thank you for giving time to use are mail form”;*_

 Replace

_*Thank you for giving time to use are mail form *

_  with

_*  a simple thank you or something else message 

If you need any kind of help in integration or something more you want to add just post it here

well if you really like it post a comment here

*_*www.easytutorial.info/?page_id=12
 Thanks
 admin


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 21, 2007)

wow man...thx.buddy...i really needed it...

and i thing more....ur file is unavailable for Download...


----------



## krates (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry link fixed


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 21, 2007)

hey...can u plz post da complete procedure to publish and usa da script...thx


----------



## Pathik (Nov 21, 2007)

make changes in the script if u need.. and just upload the files


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 21, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> hey...can u plz post da complete procedure to publish and usa da script...thx


Plz wait. I am do that for you!

Done: see this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=666389


----------



## krates (Nov 21, 2007)

Just give me the page where you want to implement the form i will do that for you


----------

